# Reccomend me a resistance band please



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My wife wants some resistance bands, found some on Amazon but would like to hear of some recommendations so l don't waste my money :thumbup1:


----------



## auralex87 (Jul 9, 2011)

bodylastics mate i bough some about 4 years ago,the quality of them is very good,still in the same condition now as they where brand new apart from the stretch marks they get from the elastic stretching out.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodylastics-Resistance-components-membership-LIVEEXERCISE/dp/B0026NANMY


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I used to have a set of the 'Xertube' bands, they were very good, would make sure they are the ones with solid handles as another set i got once hand soft rubber for handles which were awful.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I ordered a pair of Nike ones from a company through Ebay. I was rather annoyed when these tiny bits of furry elastic turned up in a massive box. Turns out the extortinate postage charge was for a "free" humongus Sports Direct mug I had never even ordered!

In other words, don't use Ebay, unless you check the p&p first!


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Dynabands are good. Have a purple and grey one stuffed into my pocket of my gym jacket. Great for repping a final set on the side laterals, or curls.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Milky said:


> My wife wants some resistance bands, found some on Amazon but would like to hear of some recommendations so l don't waste my money :thumbup1:


Milky...don't buy her any...I have some that were gifted to me and I have never used them, still in the box. I can hunt them down in my gaffe and would really genuinely send them to you free of charge. I didn't pay for them so don't want any money at all. Of course you would have to give me your address but I'm no weirdo so you're safe...there'll be no stalking of people from me I can assure you...and I will eat the paper I print your address on afterwards :blink:

Only if you want to of course, I wouldn't be offended if you didn't. I can take a pic of them to show you and make sure those are the ones your wife wants to have? I think they are nike or reebok or something, 3 different colours? I'm not so "with it" on the band front but if it helps...I would like to....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Naughty MIlky...that was in the wrong section!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Flubs said:


> Milky...don't buy her any...I have some that were gifted to me and I have never used them, still in the box. I can hunt them down in my gaffe and would really genuinely send them to you free of charge. I didn't pay for them so don't want any money at all. Of course you would have to give me your address but I'm no weirdo so you're safe...there'll be no stalking of people from me I can assure you...and I will eat the paper I print your address on afterwards :blink:
> 
> Only if you want to of course, I wouldn't be offended if you didn't. I can take a pic of them to show you and make sure those are the ones your wife wants to have? I think they are nike or reebok or something, 3 different colours? I'm not so "with it" on the band front but if it helps...I would like to....


Bless ya, reps


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Katy said:


> Naughty MIlky...that was in the wrong section!!


 :ban:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> :ban:


x2


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Resistance bands? They are not the best things to train with, more a tool for prehab and joint movement than anything else.


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

auralex87 said:


> bodylastics mate i bough some about 4 years ago,the quality of them is very good,still in the same condition now as they where brand new apart from the stretch marks they get from the elastic stretching out.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodylastics-Resistance-components-membership-LIVEEXERCISE/dp/B0026NANMY


I definitely agree. Bodylastics are tough as nails.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Milky...don't buy her any...I have some that were gifted to me and I have never used them, still in the box. I can hunt them down in my gaffe and would really genuinely send them to you free of charge. I didn't pay for them so don't want any money at all. Of course you would have to give me your address but I'm no weirdo so you're safe...there'll be no stalking of people from me I can assure you...and I will eat the paper I print your address on afterwards :blink:
> 
> Only if you want to of course, I wouldn't be offended if you didn't. I can take a pic of them to show you and make sure those are the ones your wife wants to have? I think they are nike or reebok or something, 3 different colours? I'm not so "with it" on the band front but if it helps...I would like to....


I would be really gratefull if you could yes.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Katy said:


> Naughty MIlky...that was in the wrong section!!


I was tired.... :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> :ban:


Tw*t



ewen said:


> x2


Bigger tw*t...

Any way l have given myself an infraction, let it never be said l am not fair..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

@Milky....This is a pic of them. Still in the wrappers, lol. I've never used them. They have an instruction sheet to show what muscle and how to do it. Looking at them I don't think they would be the ones you want. They don't look anything like the ones I use at the gym.

There three of them, differing strengths, and a little bag to keep them in.

If they're wrong that's ok, back in the cupboard for them...haha...if you do, I'll send Monday.



Oh dear! Pic is upside down....soz....it isn't my strong point...oh, and they are reebok ones.


----------

